# Computer keep turning off



## Darrylt2016 (May 5, 2018)

Hello Everyone,

I did windows update a couple of days ago.

Now my laptop keep turning off after a few minutes.

I try reset, and clean install. No restore point on my computer so

could not set it back to a previous working condition.

Run Trend Mirco for virus and everything good there.

I did clean out the fan and it is running fine.

Can anyone help?

Please response. Thanks, Darryl


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Does it happen in safe mode? It only started happening after the latest update? How long does it stay on before turning off. We can try removing that update and see what happens.\\

Please follow the steps below to help troubleshoot your system. Let me know if you have any questions.

*Step 1:*
Speccy
Download *Speccy *to your desktop

1. *File *> *Save Snapshot. *This will create a file called [hostname].speccy
2. *File *> *Publish Snapshot. *This saves your snapshot to their servers
3 *Copy *and *Paste *the *link *to your next Reply

*Step 2:*
Download the enclosed *diag.txt* file to your desktop
Rename the file to diag.bat
Double click on the file to Run
Once it is finished it will create a SystemDiagnostics folder on your desktop
Compress the folder to a .zip file
Upload to your reply


----------



## Darrylt2016 (May 5, 2018)

Hello dckeks,

I try safe mode and it stay on the whole time. Yeah, just started right after windows update.

It stay on for about 4 minutes then turn off.

I try to download speccy but fail to accept it. Got a message, will upload a photo of it.

I appreciate your help.


----------



## Darrylt2016 (May 5, 2018)

dckeks said:


> Does it happen in safe mode? It only started happening after the latest update? How long does it stay on before turning off. We can try removing that update and see what happens.\\
> 
> Please follow the steps below to help troubleshoot your system. Let me know if you have any questions.
> 
> ...


I think it would be easier to work on by remote connection.

You want to try remote?

Darryl


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay good to know if it works in safe mode so we can start narrowing it down. We are not allowed to offer remote support.

That isn't the correct link for speccy. Try to download from the following https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/download/speccy/

Then perform Step 2 above


----------



## Darrylt2016 (May 5, 2018)

dckeks said:


> Okay good to know if it works in safe mode so we can start narrowing it down. We are not allowed to offer remote support.
> 
> That isn't the correct link for speccy. Try to download from the following https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/download/speccy/
> 
> Then perform Step 2 above


I don't know how to go about these steps.

1. *File *> *Save Snapshot. *This will create a file called [hostname].speccy
2. *File *> *Publish Snapshot. *This saves your snapshot to their servers
3 *Copy *and *Paste *the *link *to your next Reply

*Step 2:*
Download the enclosed *diag.txt* file to your desktop
Rename the file to diag.bat
Double click on the file to Run
Once it is finished it will create a SystemDiagnostics folder on your desktop
Compress the folder to a .zip file
Upload to your reply

This is where I'm at now :

What do I do from there?


----------



## Darrylt2016 (May 5, 2018)

Darrylt2016 said:


> I don't know how to go about these steps.
> 
> 1. *File *> *Save Snapshot. *This will create a file called [hostname].speccy
> 2. *File *> *Publish Snapshot. *This saves your snapshot to their servers
> ...


http://speccy.piriform.com/results/5BCzcRLD6hTFX1IhtUPsihS


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Which parts or parts are you confused on?


----------



## Darrylt2016 (May 5, 2018)

dckeks said:


> Which parts or parts are you confused on?


http://speccy.piriform.com/results/5BCzcRLD6hTFX1IhtUPsihS
*I did the Save Snapshot.*
2. *File *> *Publish Snapshot. *
3 *Copy *and *Paste *the *link*

It the diag txt that I don't know how to do


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Follow each of these steps

Download the enclosed *diag.txt* file to your desktop
Rename the file to *diag.bat*
Double click on *diag.bat* to Run
Once it is finished it will create a *SystemDiagnostics* folder on your desktop
Compress the folder to a .zip file
Upload to your reply


----------



## Darrylt2016 (May 5, 2018)

dckeks said:


> Follow each of these steps
> 
> Download the enclosed *diag.txt* file to your desktop
> Rename the file to *diag.bat*
> ...


I look at the Speccy folder on my desk top.

I don't see any diag.txt file

This is all I have downloaded so far

Where do I download diag.txt from?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

It is includeD in post #2. Click on it to save it to your desktop.


----------



## Darrylt2016 (May 5, 2018)

Darrylt2016 said:


> I look at the Speccy folder on my desk top.
> 
> I don't see any diag.txt file
> 
> Where do I download diag.txt from?


This is all I have downloaded so far


dckeks said:


> It is includeD in post #2. Click on it to save it to your desktop.


----------



## Darrylt2016 (May 5, 2018)

Okay, I understand now. I did download diag.txt file to desktop. rename the file to diag.bat

It was save on notepad. I double click on it but it was not a program. What did I do wrong?​


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay good.

Right click on the file and select rename from the menu
Then rename to diag.bat not diag.bat.txt if it is renamed correctly the shortcut will show an image of gears.


Another option is to open the file with notepad and copy all of the text and then
1. Click on Start menu
2. Type in command
3. Right click on Command Prompt in list and select Run as Administrator
4. Copy and Paste all of the contents into the command console and hit enter


----------



## Darrylt2016 (May 5, 2018)

I will try again tomorrow to make a bat file.


----------



## Darrylt2016 (May 5, 2018)

Alright, I finally made a bat file. It took me a while.


----------



## Darrylt2016 (May 5, 2018)

I uploaded the System Diagnostic file


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

I am sorry for the delay, I had a surgery procedure a few days ago but should get to this soon.


----------



## Darrylt2016 (May 5, 2018)

It okay, Take your time. I can wait. Hope you recover soon.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Trend Micro has always had difficulties with system updates on 10
They Trend Micro acknowledge current problems after the install of the latest version of 10
I recommend you uninstall Trend Micro and test the system having ensured Defender the included AV is turned on, and updated

Normally I would expect the install of Trend Micro to turn off Defender

If I am wrong you can presumably reinstall Trend Micro


----------



## Darrylt2016 (May 5, 2018)

Hello Macboatmaster,

Okay, how do I test the system? Speccy?

What is AV ? Where do I check to see if it is on and​
check for the update?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I do not suggest Speccy
Uninstall TM as I said
AV is antivirus
Windows 10- comes with Defender which is in many respects better than many third party AV`s for 10 as it is 100% compatible with 10 - 100% of the time


----------



## Darrylt2016 (May 5, 2018)

okay, I will try it without a third party AV. 

What suggestion you have in mind for testing the system?

Darryl


----------



## Darrylt2016 (May 5, 2018)

okay, I uninstall TM and my computer still turning off. 

I 'm currently updating a windows 10 update. I hope that will clear up the problem.

Thank you for telling me about windows defender being good enough for full protection.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Use this as well as your uninstall from programs and features
That often leaves remnants of Trend Micro
https://esupport.trendmicro.com/en-...aximum-security/1115650.aspx?referral=1104855

When I said test the system I meant just run it as normal to see if still shuts down
If it still has problems after the completed uninstall of Trend Micro and the updates we will explore further


----------



## Darrylt2016 (May 5, 2018)

okay, I use the uninstall tool to remove the remnants of TM.

It still turning off after a few minutes.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Download this
https://www.malwarebytes.com/adwcleaner/
save the file to your desktop
right click and click run as admin
it will likely update its definitions
then click scan
then click clean and restart
Then send the log by opening it. It will open in notepad, click the edit tab, select all, edit tab copy
paste to reply

Here is the user guide
https://www.malwarebytes.com/pdf/gu...er-User-Guide.pdf?d=2018-05-10-16-52-30--0700


----------



## Darrylt2016 (May 5, 2018)

# -------------------------------
# Malwarebytes AdwCleaner 7.1.1.0
# -------------------------------
# Build: 04-27-2018
# Database: 2018-05-10.1
# Support: https://www.malwarebytes.com/support
#
# -------------------------------
# Mode: Clean
# -------------------------------
# Start: 05-11-2018
# Duration: 00:00:06
# OS: Windows 10 Home
# Cleaned: 8
# Failed: 0

***** [ Services ] *****
No malicious services cleaned.
***** [ Folders ] *****
No malicious folders cleaned.
***** [ Files ] *****
Deleted C:\Users\Darryl\Downloads\VideoPlayerSetup.exe
***** [ DLL ] *****
No malicious DLLs cleaned.
***** [ WMI ] *****
No malicious WMI cleaned.
***** [ Shortcuts ] *****
No malicious shortcuts cleaned.
***** [ Tasks ] *****
No malicious tasks cleaned.
***** [ Registry ] *****
Deleted HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run|LightShot
Deleted HKCU\Software\Classes\Local Settings\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\AppContainer\Storage\microsoft.microsoftedge_8wekyb3d8bbwe\Children\001\Internet Explorer\DOMStorage\softonic.com
Deleted HKCU\Software\Classes\Local Settings\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\AppContainer\Storage\microsoft.microsoftedge_8wekyb3d8bbwe\Children\001\Internet Explorer\DOMStorage\lightshot.en.softonic.com
Deleted HKCU\Software\Classes\Local Settings\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\AppContainer\Storage\microsoft.microsoftedge_8wekyb3d8bbwe\Children\001\Internet Explorer\DOMStorage\en.softonic.com
Deleted HKCU\Software\Classes\Local Settings\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\AppContainer\Storage\microsoft.microsoftedge_8wekyb3d8bbwe\Children\001\Internet Explorer\EdpDomStorage\softonic.com
Deleted HKCU\Software\Classes\Local Settings\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\AppContainer\Storage\microsoft.microsoftedge_8wekyb3d8bbwe\Children\001\Internet Explorer\EdpDomStorage\lightshot.en.softonic.com
Deleted HKCU\Software\Classes\Local Settings\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\AppContainer\Storage\microsoft.microsoftedge_8wekyb3d8bbwe\Children\001\Internet Explorer\EdpDomStorage\en.softonic.com
***** [ Chromium (and derivatives) ] *****
No malicious Chromium entries cleaned.
***** [ Chromium URLs ] *****
No malicious Chromium URLs cleaned.
***** [ Firefox (and derivatives) ] *****
No malicious Firefox entries cleaned.
***** [ Firefox URLs ] *****
No malicious Firefox URLs cleaned.

*************************
[+] Delete Tracing Keys
[+] Reset Winsock
*************************

########## EOF - C:\AdwCleaner\Logs\AdwCleaner[C00].txt ##########


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

There is nothing shown there that immediately raises a concern
When it shuts down - do you mean the actual computer turns off
and you then have to press the power button or is it a particular application such as a browser or other app that turns off

and what are you running when it turns off
In other words - does it turn off if you simply leave it on the desktop or only when you execute a particular task or run an app

Is any message displayed before this actual shut down


----------



## Darrylt2016 (May 5, 2018)

It turn off just now as I was typing.
It turn off as in shut down.
the screen goes black then I push the power button to turn it back on
I could be on the net or not. It does not make a different.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Try Safe Mode with networking
https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb/help/12376/windows-10-start-your-pc-in-safe-mode


----------



## Darrylt2016 (May 5, 2018)

I try it and I could not find safe mode. I did chick on more advance options but it was not there.

I did find safe mode the other day but I don't remember how I did it.

While It was in safe mode, it did not turn off then.

I will look for it again and get back in touch with you then. It may 

take me a while.


----------



## Darrylt2016 (May 5, 2018)

I try it and I could not find safe mode. I did chick on more advance options but it was not there.

I did find safe mode the other day but I don't remember how I did it.

While It was in safe mode, it did not turn off then.

I will look for it again and get back in touch with you then. It may

take me a while.


----------



## Darrylt2016 (May 5, 2018)

okay, I found safe mode. I click on " change how start up start then it gave me a list of options.

I selected f5 but could not connect to the internet.

while was in safe mode, it did not turn off.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I sent the instructions for Safe Mode on the link
All you had to do was follow the link
With respect that is the purpose of sending links

Reboot into low resolution mode it on the same screen as Safe Mode was

Go to device manager
expand display adapters
right click your Intel HD 4000
click properties
click driver tab
if rollback driver is available click it


----------



## Darrylt2016 (May 5, 2018)

I try it once but it turn off before I could do anything.

I will try again.


----------



## Darrylt2016 (May 5, 2018)

I try it again but it was showing the Dell Symbol and kept trying to upload.

I let it run for about 5 minutes to give it time to load up but it fail to do so.

I did check for the roll back in regular mode. It was there but not working.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

In your opening post you said


> I try reset, and clean install


Did you actually proceed to a reset and then a clean install


----------



## Darrylt2016 (May 5, 2018)

I did tried to do a reset and it failed. Also tried clean install. 

My reason for doing that was my computer kept turning off.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Follow the steps in the link below and see if it boots normally and hopefully we can narrow the issue down.
*Windows Clean Boot*


----------



## Darrylt2016 (May 5, 2018)

alright, I did a clean boot.

it restarted then I sign in.

before it could open desktop, it turn off.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Did you try disabling the services as well as the startup items? If not try that.

Click on *Start *menu
Type in *command *to start searching
Right click on* command prompt* in list and select *Run as Administrator *
Once you are at command prompt
Copy and paste the following command
Upload the *SystemLog.txt* from your Desktop

wevtutil qe System "/q:*[System [(EventID=6005)]]" /f:text > "%USERPROFILE%\Desktop\SystemLog.txt"


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Sorry I entered the wrong code. Please use this command instead.

wevtutil qe System "/q:*[System [(EventID=6008)]]" /f:text > "%USERPROFILE%\Desktop\SystemLog.txt"


----------



## Darrylt2016 (May 5, 2018)

I disable startup and Device Manager. 

Do I need to go back to system configuration and reverse the setting?

Alright, I will try the next step.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Not for now, do the command so I can see if it shows anything in your log.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Sorry I guess you can only boot into safe mode which is fine for running the command.


----------



## Darrylt2016 (May 5, 2018)

I tried the next step but getting errors. I included a photo.


----------



## Darrylt2016 (May 5, 2018)

I try it again to see if I was enter it wrong.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Please copy the command and paste it into command prompt. I tested it again and it works fine. You can also do like before and rename the enclosed file to .bat and then double click it to run.


----------



## Darrylt2016 (May 5, 2018)

I copy the file and double click it. 

Command Prompt open and close so fast I could not do anything.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

It should of created a file on your desktop called SystemLog.txt? Upload the file


----------



## Darrylt2016 (May 5, 2018)

okay


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

I think it is probably a driver issue. Please do the following.

List all Drivers
http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/driverview.html

Download the correct version for your computer (32 or 64 bit)
Extract and Run the file
Select View Menu and Check
Mark Non-Microsoft Drivers
Hide Microsoft Drivers
Add Header Line To CVS/Tab-Delimited File

Select Edit menu and choose Select All or use (Ctrl + A)
Select File menu and choose Save Selected Items
Save as Drivers or other known name
Save As Type Comma-delimited text file (.csv)
Compress the Drivers.csv file to a compressed Zip file
Upload the file to your next reply


----------



## Darrylt2016 (May 5, 2018)

okay


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

I’m getting ready to head out for the weekend. I will try to check this later but may be Monday.


----------



## Darrylt2016 (May 5, 2018)

that will be fine. have a good weekend.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

as dckeks has come back to the topic
I will leave you with him


----------



## Darrylt2016 (May 5, 2018)

okay, I appreciate you guys help.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Sorry again for the delay. Please perform the following steps again and pay close attention to the bolded steps.

List all Drivers
http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/driverview.html

Download the correct version for your computer (32 or 64 bit)
Extract and Run the file
Select View Menu and Check
Mark Non-Microsoft Drivers
Hide Microsoft Drivers
Add Header Line To CVS/Tab-Delimited File

Select Edit menu and choose Select All or use (Ctrl + A)
Select File menu and choose Save Selected Items
*Save as Drivers*
*Save As Type Comma-delimited text file (.csv)*
Compress the Drivers.csv file to a compressed Zip file
Upload the file to your next reply


----------



## Darrylt2016 (May 5, 2018)

I download DriversView x 64. Is this the correct one?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

The program is not the problem. It is the report is not coming out correctly.


----------



## Darrylt2016 (May 5, 2018)

okay, I can try again if needed.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Please


----------



## Darrylt2016 (May 5, 2018)

Okay, I think I found the mistake I made.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Close. Look at Screenshot #2. You are only selecting one item.

See step 4. Select Edit menu and choose Select All or use (Ctrl + A)


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

The problem I think , according to speccy and other logs is the Intel HD 4000 driver
You have
Intel HD Graphics 4000
Manufacturer: 
Intel
Model: 
HD Graphics 4000
Device ID: 
8086-0166
Revision: 
A
Subvendor: 
Dell (1028)
Current Performance Level: 
Level 0
Driver version: 
10.18.10.4358

the latest is
https://downloadcenter.intel.com/do...phics-Driver-for-Windows-15-33-?product=81499
15.33.46.4885


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Very possible. I have seen it cause lots of issues with Windows 10.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Go ahead and download and install the driver and test. I would still like to see the list of other drivers if you can get it this time. I can go through your other information but this makes it quicker and easier to see them.


----------



## Darrylt2016 (May 5, 2018)

okay, is this the correct one? It at the bottom of the page


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Yes. It also look like you have a few other intel drivers that probably need updated but test this first. If it does not work. Then go back to the intel link below and run the Driver Auto Update tool and update all drivers and test.

https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/support/detect.html


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

No need to do to continue with listing all drivers. I went through them now.


----------



## Darrylt2016 (May 5, 2018)

okay, it did turn off after downloading Intel driver


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay please update the other intel drivers as I mentioned and let us know the results. Although i think it may be either your audio or bluetooth driver.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Please perform the following as well.

Click on Start menu
Type command to start searching
Right click on Command Prompt and select to Run As Administrator
Copy and Paste the following into Command Prompt
cscript C:\Windows\System32\slmgr.vbs /dli > 0 & notepad 0 (press enter)

Copy and Paste the contents to your reply


----------



## Darrylt2016 (May 5, 2018)

okay, I download that link. This is what it look likes and a report is includec


----------



## Darrylt2016 (May 5, 2018)

okay


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Please go ahead and agree to the terms of Intel and download and install the utility. Then run to update any drivers it finds. Test and let us know.


----------



## Darrylt2016 (May 5, 2018)

I run the problem. I sent a zip folder showing the result.

Please check for it in the email before this one


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Sorry I missed the report. checking it now.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Did it find any updates? The report does not show if it found any updates.


----------



## Darrylt2016 (May 5, 2018)

it said the drivers are updated. 

I did the command prompt like you asked.

Added a screen short of it. 

Do I need to go back and reset System conf ?
F


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Darrylt2016 said:


> okay, it did turn off after downloading Intel driver


When you tested here after the Intel HD 400o update were you in Safe mode or normal mode?


----------



## Darrylt2016 (May 5, 2018)

normal mode


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay great.

Next steps to test.

Step 1:
Go into device manager find the following driver
Network Driver
Broadcom Bluetooth Firmware Download Filter​Right click on it
Select Disable from the menu.

change to normal mode. Restart and test for shutdown.

Step 2.
Repeat above steps for the following driver
Cirrus Logic
Hdaudio.sys​


----------



## Darrylt2016 (May 5, 2018)

this is what I found so far


----------



## Darrylt2016 (May 5, 2018)

and this one


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

I think it is under Network


----------



## Darrylt2016 (May 5, 2018)

I found Network adapters.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Good. Disable both the bluetooth devices shown under Bluetooth and I think that should disable all.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

The Cirrus driver is the one under Audio Input and Output - Speakers (Cirrus ...)


----------



## Darrylt2016 (May 5, 2018)

okay, I disable both of them


----------



## Darrylt2016 (May 5, 2018)

alright, I got the speakers too.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I suggest. as a last resort, you go back from Redstone 4 which was only installed on your system about 8 May or so
It is although it was released earlier to Insiders, still very much in trial and your whole system is on the edge of 10 to start with
If all works when you go back then you need to stay with the previous build
Before you attempt go back - make a copy of anything important to you by way of personal data

*Settings* > *Update & security* > *Recovery *> *Go back to an earlier build*.

If you are going to consider that route you only have 10 days from the date Redstone4 was installed - via Windows updates


----------



## Darrylt2016 (May 5, 2018)

okay, it still turning off.

the creative speakers stop working since the problem began.

I should have mention it earlier but I did not think it was related to the problem.

Right, there is some photos I would like to save.

I dont' have a system restore point on my computer. I check it out and it wanted me to

create a restore point but no existing restore was there.

I never hear Red4stone but will try it.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay. I still think it is a driver issue since it works in safe mode. Try changing your power plan to high performance and test. Let know the results.


----------



## Darrylt2016 (May 5, 2018)

Macboatmaster said:


> I suggest. as a last resort, you go back from Redstone 4 which was only installed on your system about 8 May or so
> It is although it was released earlier to Insiders, still very much in trial and your whole system is on the edge of 10 to start with
> If all works when you go back then you need to stay with the previous build
> Before you attempt go back - make a copy of anything important to you by way of personal data
> ...


 I don't see any Redstone4 . I look here for it. screen shot enclosed.


----------



## Darrylt2016 (May 5, 2018)

dckeks said:


> Okay. I still think it is a driver issue since it works in safe mode. Try changing your power plan to high performance and test. Let know the results.


Okay, let me check again to make sure safe mode is working.

How do I check for power plan to high performance and test?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

See the following link for easy instructions
https://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/43655-create-custom-power-plan-windows-10-a.html


----------



## Darrylt2016 (May 5, 2018)

alright, I will try that.

Safe mode is still working


----------



## Darrylt2016 (May 5, 2018)

okay, I done that.


----------



## Darrylt2016 (May 5, 2018)

it turn off again.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

No help? If not, then you can try Macboatmaster's suggestion or perform a reinstall or clean install recommended after backing up your files and starting fresh.


----------



## Darrylt2016 (May 5, 2018)

okay, I will do a clean install


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

https://www.lifewire.com/how-to-clean-install-windows-2624904


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Here is a better link. Let us know if any questions. 
https://www.windowscentral.com/how-do-clean-installation-windows-10


----------



## Darrylt2016 (May 5, 2018)

Did clean install . Can not get back in. Black screen now then turn off . Did f12 and got this: error code 2000-0142 Msg: hard drive 0-s/n s2 so 2p60. Check back in a couple of days.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Did you run the dell diagnostic test to get the error?

See link for info in error.

https://www.dell.com/community/Lapt...stic-Error-Code-2000-0142/m-p/4010353#M695053


----------



## Darrylt2016 (May 5, 2018)

dckeks said:


> Did you run the dell diagnostic test to get the error?
> 
> See link for info in error.
> 
> https://www.dell.com/community/Lapt...stic-Error-Code-2000-0142/m-p/4010353#M695053


I click on f12 then click on diagnostics what does it mean. Do I need a new hard drive I can buy one from amazon if I knew what part to order


----------



## Darrylt2016 (May 5, 2018)

Darrylt2016 said:


> I click on f12 then click on diagnostics what does it mean. Do I need a new hard drive I can buy one from amazon if I knew what part to order


Okay I check that link out I will take it apart and check the HD's wire I will check back with you then


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

*There is absolutely no point in doing a clean install until you have tried the roll back to earlier build*
You will NOT see redstone4 that is the title of the version of 10 you have
Just follow the link I sent to see how you return to earlier build

Looks like it was too late - now seen the other posts


----------



## Darrylt2016 (May 5, 2018)

yeah, I did so a clean install. You are right. It did not work.

Can you give me the link again. Thanks, Darryl


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Yes it sounds like your drive is bad if it won’t pass the diagnostics. It currently has a 2.5" sata laptop drive. If you are going to replace you may want to consider a SSD drive which will give you a lot better performance and longevity. I recommend Samsung and Intel.


----------



## Darrylt2016 (May 5, 2018)

right, I took down the laptop an put out the hard drive an clean it up and check the connector. 

It look okay to me. I put it back together and it turn off again.

It is easy to put a new hard drive? How do I get windows 10 on a new hard drive?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Did you rerun the diagnostics and receive the same error? You will perform a clean install just like you did only with the new hard drive.


----------



## Darrylt2016 (May 5, 2018)

Will this one work? 
*Samsung 860 EVO 250GB 2.5 Inch SATA III Internal SSD (MZ-76E250B/AM)*


----------



## Darrylt2016 (May 5, 2018)

I will try the diagnostic now.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Yes that is good pick


----------



## Darrylt2016 (May 5, 2018)

Error code 2000-0142

validate 113675

Msg: Hard Drive 0 - s/n s2wl2p60/ short test unsuccessful


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

I think we can say it is time to replace. Do you have another computer to download drivers and such for the new install?


----------



## Darrylt2016 (May 5, 2018)

I'm using my sister laptop. Will that work?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Dell Diagnostics often reports failures that are NOT drive failures
Run the chkdsk /r from safe mode and watch the results on the screen
What you are looking for is reported bad sectors
It may be boring to watch the results but that in your case is the best way

You go to Safe Mode you open a cmd prompt with admin rights and you type
chkdsk /r
you key enter
if it asks do you wish to run on restart Y/N
you key Y
and restart
then WATCH the results and see if there are reported bad sectors


----------



## Darrylt2016 (May 5, 2018)

okay, I ran the check disk scan . Windows found error on this drive that need repaired.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

You did not run the chkdsk /r
otherwise that would not have been the report


----------



## Darrylt2016 (May 5, 2018)

okay, what I did was click on os hard drive then properties.

click on tools then error checking. I do not know how to do chkdsk /r.


----------



## Darrylt2016 (May 5, 2018)

Macboatmaster said:


> Dell Diagnostics often reports failures that are NOT drive failures
> Run the chkdsk /r from safe mode and watch the results on the screen
> What you are looking for is reported bad sectors
> It may be boring to watch the results but that in your case is the best way
> ...


okay, I will try that


----------



## Darrylt2016 (May 5, 2018)

Macboatmaster said:


> Dell Diagnostics often reports failures that are NOT drive failures
> Run the chkdsk /r from safe mode and watch the results on the screen
> What you are looking for is reported bad sectors
> It may be boring to watch the results but that in your case is the best way
> ...


okay, I did not see the second part.My mistake. Alright, I did cmd prompt and it said

the system will be check the next time it restart. I 'm going to do that now.


----------



## Darrylt2016 (May 5, 2018)

okay


Darrylt2016 said:


> okay, I did not see the second part.My mistake. Alright, I did cmd prompt and it said
> 
> the system will be check the next time it restart. I 'm going to do that now.


okay, it said scanning and repairing drive C: 0 % compelete. It get up to around 6% then turn off.

When I did the command prompt, I click on y and then it said this volume is in use. Scan will start
on next restart. That turn off safe mode.


----------



## Darrylt2016 (May 5, 2018)

Alright, I got safe mode running on and running Scan and repairing drive C: 10% complete.

Look like it will be a while.

It appears to be stuck at 12%.

I will leave on all night and check it in the morning.


----------



## Darrylt2016 (May 5, 2018)

I restarted the checkdisk scan.

Set it in safe mode ran it again.

Got stuck at 12% then it went to 

restart.

Will not complete the scan.


----------



## Darrylt2016 (May 5, 2018)

dckeks said:


> I think we can say it is time to replace. Do you have another computer to download drivers and such for the new install?


I did the chkdsk scan. stop at 12%.


----------



## Darrylt2016 (May 5, 2018)

Hello, what happen? anyone there?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Sounds like it is time to replace the drive as mentioned before.


----------



## Darrylt2016 (May 5, 2018)

okay, I will buy that hard drive we talk about pluse an usb flash drive 8gb.

to down load windows 10. I willl probably get the new hard drive by 

next week. Is there anything else I should get?

STOCK TIP:

KRAIG BIOCRAFT LAB

STOCK SYMBOL - KBLB

GIVE IT SOME SERIOUS THOUGHTS.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

I recommend a larger flash drive for backup and file transfers from other computer or better yet a second one is preferred.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Here are some preparation steps:

1. create an image backup with the program below or at least backup your important files.

Macrium Reflect free
https://www.macrium.com/reflectfree

How to use
https://reflect.macrium.com/webtutorial/How_to_create_a_disk_image.asp

2. Backup your Drivers using double driver

3. Create a report of the software installed and licenses using Belarc Advisor


----------



## Darrylt2016 (May 5, 2018)

okay, Will a 16 gb flash drive do?

My laptop is dead. No getting back in this time. 

I did another reset but this time I chose to delete all my files.

Now it not even getting to sign in. I don't care about the personal files anyway.


----------



## Darrylt2016 (May 5, 2018)

I think it too late to do any back ups now.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay no problem then and the 8 or 16GB should work. Probably not much more for the 16 though to be safe.


----------



## Darrylt2016 (May 5, 2018)

okay, I will order it now.

I will check back in when I have the parts . 

It should be sometime next week.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Sounds good


----------



## Darrylt2016 (May 5, 2018)

Hello,

I have known the battery was dead for sometime now. And I read an article how to revive a dead battery.

To make a long story short, I left the battery off the laptop and now it been running for

last 20 minutes without turn off? I have clean the battery case before so I know the

battery housing was clean. and no build up between connectors

This really make no sense at all.

How is this possible?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

That could explain the shutdown. Let's double check the hard drive using the following program. Make sure you run the Long test and let us know the results.

https://www.seagate.com/support/downloads/seatools/seatools-win-master/


----------



## Darrylt2016 (May 5, 2018)

okay, I'm running long test now. It said it could take several hours.

Look like it will be a while.


----------



## Darrylt2016 (May 5, 2018)

test failed, recommend dos repair. Should I download that program?


----------



## Darrylt2016 (May 5, 2018)

it Sunday, lets start tomorrow.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

If it is failing the long test, then you still have a hard drive that is failing or will be probably soon. I recommend you still go with a new drive.


----------



## Darrylt2016 (May 5, 2018)

okay, I should have the new hard drive tomorrow. Have a good Sunday.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

No problem.


----------



## Darrylt2016 (May 5, 2018)

okay, I install the new hard drive turn it on and it said internal hard drive not found.


----------



## Darrylt2016 (May 5, 2018)

When you are ready, help me reinstall windows 10.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

You need to either perform the clean install or initialize the drive first before it can be used.

https://www.howtogeek.com/224342/how-to-clean-install-windows-10/


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

> I try reset, and clean install


If you clean installed windows, then the update should not be an issue. How _exactly_ did you clean install; ie booting from install media or what?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

As I understand the situation the clean install was on the original drive
That drive would not complete a chkdsk /r and failed the Seagate long test and appeared to have failed a Dell Diagnostics test.

I find the topic very difficult to follow, in deciding what has been tested and what has not

It maybe that the installation of the Windows build 1803 Redstone4
caused the problem.

This


> I have known the battery was dead for sometime now. And I read an article how to revive a dead battery.
> 
> *To make a long story short, I left the battery off the laptop and now it been running for
> 
> ...


post 142 and never mentioned before in the topic - may be worthy of further examination.


----------



## Darrylt2016 (May 5, 2018)

Windows can't be install on drive 0 partition 1 (show detail)

Windows cannot be installed on this disk. the select disk has an MBR 

partition table. On EFI system, Windows can only be install to GPT disks.


----------



## Darrylt2016 (May 5, 2018)

Alright, where I"m at now. I installed a new hard drive.

download windows 10 from my sister laptop.

try to install windows 10 on my computer. 

It said, Windows can't be install on drive 0 partition 1 (show detail)

Windows cannot be installed on this disk. the select disk has an MBR 

partition table. On EFI system, Windows can only be install to GPT disks.

my options are to delete, refresh, format, new, load driver or extend.

Which one do I need to to select?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Perform the following steps:

To ensure the disk is properly prepared when you first boot the Windows 10 USB key, on the first screen presented, hold shift down and press F10. Then enter these commands, (not stuff in brackets).

diskpart
List disk
select disk 0 (ensure zero is where you want to install your installation of Windows)
clean
Convert gpt
Exit

Now try installing Windows 10 again


----------



## Darrylt2016 (May 5, 2018)

It will not let me select disk 0.

How do I select 0?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

What disk # do you see? It may say disk #1 , 2 etc. 

If you want me to look 
diskpart
List disk
Upload a picture of your screen after the above commands


----------



## Darrylt2016 (May 5, 2018)

okay, it I got it. It downloading now.


----------



## Darrylt2016 (May 5, 2018)

My computer is working now.

I could not have done it without your help.

I appreciate your guys.

I made a 20 dollars donation.

Thank you very much guys.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

You are welcome. Great to hear. Good work.


----------

